# May Surf fishing trip



## Teamgafftop13 (Mar 6, 2011)

Alright friends, from the looks of things I'll be making a trip to the TX coast for a few days in mid May for a family trip. Obviously I'm going to want to spend a pretty solid amount of time with a line in the water. 

I'm currently working on getting a box put together with surf specific patterns (I'll be half way between Corpus and Port Aransas, the jetty is too far to walk, and I won't be fishing the bay either). I'll be bringing both my 8 and 10wt rods.

I've already got some of these tied up, but working on getting more produced. So far my fly list looks like this:

Deceivers (mullet/menhaden)
Clousers (anchovies)
Shrimp flies 
Crazy charlies 
Spoon flies 
Seaducers (mullet)
Merkin crabs 

Does anyone have any other ideas/suggestions on flies and colors for the TX surf in May? 

I'd love to hear y'all's thoughts!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

That's a very good list...only thing I would add would be a few poppers, red and white, just in case.


----------



## Teamgafftop13 (Mar 6, 2011)

What size poppers are we talking? And what design? I've got some gurglers around too


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I hope the wind behaves for you because it can blow with authority in May. That would make it extra tough to fish the surf. As a fall-back, the bay side would have some leeward shorelines. I don't know about walk-in wade spots are over there, but someone might chime in.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Here's some that I like and use. The ones on top aren't poppers, of course, but are crease flies and work well for me in the surf everywhere.


----------



## Teamgafftop13 (Mar 6, 2011)

Ah ok, nothing too fancy then. I've got some tied up that are fairly similar. I also tied up some redfish crack flies last night. 

I'm hoping the wind behaves as well. The 10wt should make things a bit easier, but we will see. I'm planning on sticking to the surf, as I'll be running out the surf rods with my dad as well


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Take the 10 wt to the jetties...Plenty of fly rodders over there fishing for tarpon. There should be plenty of places to fish in the bay if the surf is blown out.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

I would seriously think about driving to the jetty if at all possible. Not saying that the surf between Corpus and Port A isn't good, because it can be great, but the jetties will 99% of the time congregate more fish than in that section of beach.

If you're set on surf fishing, then throw the typical clousers, deadhead minnows, etc. I fish an intermediate from the surf, so the waves don't toss it around too much. If the wind and water clarity sucks, fish the north jetty (protected) or the backside of mustang island.


----------



## 2thDr (Jan 25, 2014)

*May trip*

Wilson's Cut is about where you will be on the bay side. Public access, has a sand boat launch. Opposite SandPiper, I think. Look on Google Earth. Walk-in on right side for lots of protected clear flats if surf blown out. If water in surf is muddy, forget it. Good luck.


----------

